# Any good hosting services for Carts?



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

I've been trying to install CubeCart on mine with no luck. I had some help from a member of the CubeCart Forums too. Can't get it to work. I think I may need to find a new host company.

Any recommendations? Also, how hard is it to switch hosts and save my domain name?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

It shouldn't be too hard to switch your webhost if you have a domain name already. 

There are lots of good webhosts to choose from. Which host are you using now? What is your budget for hosting?

Here's a thread with a few recommendations:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=705


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

Do you know anything about Bluehost? It already has Zen Cart and CubeCart installed and is only $6.95 per month.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I haven't heard of them or used them personally, but a good way to get a judge of a bigger webhost would be to search for them at webhostingtalk.com:
http://www.webhostingtalk.com/index.php

Do a search for bluehost and check out a few of the threads there. They seem to be a pretty decent host from the quick posts I read.


----------

